# Florida Havs



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

I know Pixie's Mom is in FL...Palm Coast I think and Galaxy is in the Miami area. Rico and I split our time between Palm Beach and Sarasota. Please raise your hand/wag you tail if you are also in Florida and also generally where in Florida...thanks

PS: I made Rico and Taffy wear their coats to bed last night....brrrrrrrr


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We are in Miramar, FL, about halfway between Miami and Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

on my . . . coats . . how cold was it


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

There are two Pixie mom's in FL. I am in Jensen Beach with Pixie and Daisy. It's 55 right now but it was a chilly 38 this morning. We storm that brought this cold front came in the other day with winds at 50 plus, golf ball hail and 3 inches of rain. Luckly it blew hard for only about 5 minutes. We had a mess afterwards. Took us 2 hours to clean up and chop trees.


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> There are two Pixie mom's in FL. I am in Jensen Beach with Pixie and Daisy. It's 55 right now but it was a chilly 38 this morning. We storm that brought this cold front came in the other day with winds at 50 plus, golf ball hail and 3 inches of rain. Luckly it blew hard for only about 5 minutes. We had a mess afterwards. Took us 2 hours to clean up and chop trees.


we're over in Sarasota for 3 months. It was very windy here the night before last. We're in our RV and were rockin' and swayin' (and not in the good way) all night long.

I make the dogs wear their coats because they won't stay under the covers and I worry that they're cold. Also, if they do get cold, then they crawl up and lay right on top of me and I can't move all night.

I think it got down in the high 30s low 40 s last night. It's never been like this since we've lived in FL. To quote Willard Scott_* "Those south Floridians are a bunch of orange juice sippin' warm weather sissies." *_Guilty as charged.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hope it warms up soon.
I am going to be visiting on Hutchinson Island next week.
Wanting to escape the snow and sit in the sun!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in Vero Beach. Someone it escapes now is Palm city and someone is in Lake worth. Mike is over by Sarasota somewhere.

I am loving this winter! Cold weather and no snow to shovel. the best of both worlds. My girls sure are loving it. Gabe is too but then I think he just loves everything! LOL


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup, I'm here in Miami! Any Havababies wanna play, let me know! Roscoe loves new friends


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We're on the other coast-Tampa/St Pete area.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey we have an East coast Pixie's mom (me) and a West coast Pixie's mom! Hutchinson Island is a great beach. Where on the island are you staying. Try out Caps Grill (near Cumberland Farms gas station) for lunch. Their blackened fish tacos are to die for and if the special soup of the day is cheese burger soup (yes) don't pass it by. Also, don't forget to go to Archie's outdoor place. It's north of the power plant and south of Ft. Pierce.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Not in FL, but close, we're in Tifton, GA which is about 60 miles from the FL border...and we are freezing!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Harley and I are here in Gainesville, Florida. Waiting on some warm sunshine.

Kelly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Geez-could we be any more scattered??!!
No fair !


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

galaxie said:


> Yup, I'm here in Miami! Any Havababies wanna play, let me know! Roscoe loves new friends


We will be in Miami spring break at our condo...but it doesn't allow dogs so no Sophie!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not a Floridian but wish I were. We will be on Amelia Island, Fernandina Beach in March. Would have come sooner but you are as cold as we are. Love the beach but not when it is cold.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Perugina said:


> We will be in Miami spring break at our condo...but it doesn't allow dogs so no Sophie!!!


Aww  You can bring her and she can stay with us and play with Roscoe!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> Hey we have an East coast Pixie's mom (me) and a West coast Pixie's mom! Hutchinson Island is a great beach. Where on the island are you staying. Try out Caps Grill (near Cumberland Farms gas station) for lunch. Their blackened fish tacos are to die for and if the special soup of the day is cheese burger soup (yes) don't pass it by. Also, don't forget to go to Archie's outdoor place. It's north of the power plant and south of Ft. Pierce.


It is amazing that Archie's is still there after so many years and so many storms. Where is Caps Grill? North Hutchinson?

I was going to try to have a play date this winter, but my lawn has disappeared with all this cold weather. I'm hoping it will come back fast one we get some warmer weather. It would be wonderful to meet everyone and see all these gorgeous dogs in person.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Jersey girl here but we spend a fair amount of time in Florida. We have a house in Boca and I have an office in Miramar. We will be heading down next weekend with two of our five havs . . . Two of us are flying so I can only bring two dogs . . . We will only be in Florida for a few days and then heading up to Braselton, 
GA for a few more.

I'd love to catch up with some Florida folks . . . really sorry I missed the Boca show.


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

Cody and I live in Ocala (about an hour north of Orlando). Started competing in agility in November and love it!
Nina


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Not a Floridian but wish I were. *We will be on Amelia Island, Fernandina Beach in March.* Would have come sooner but you are as cold as we are. Love the beach but not when it is cold.


Plans change to April..:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

ninab said:


> Cody and I live in Ocala (about an hour north of Orlando). Started competing in agility in November and love it!
> Nina


Cody is adorable-look at him go!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Luna Star....Cap's is a tiny place on Hutchinson Island. About 2 miles north of Jensen Public Beach. We would have never found it had it not been written up in the paper. There is another place being run by the mom of one of the Food Network Stars. It's called Rooster's cafe on Jensen Beach Blvd.  Their complimentary crumb buns are to die for. Yes, Archie's made it through all those storms. Probably because it's not much of a actual building! But great chili.

Nineb....I love the Ocala area. I remember when it was all horse and cow country. We have some really old great pals that live ther.

You snow birds that are staying south of West Palm Beach should really check out my neck of the woods. The beaches are better and it's less crowded. Unless you miss the S. Beach night life. Ours is more quaint. It's why we moved out of south FL. Check out the St Lucie Inlet cam or the Jensen Beach cam on line. 

Yes, we have been breaking cold records this year and wet. Last night they said our Jan./Feb. records were the coldest on record. It's 70 right now but we are headed back to the 30-40's lows tonight. BUT..we aren't shoveling snow.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Plans change to April..:frusty::frusty::frusty:


Aw Sandi, so sorry your vacation is on hold for another month.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ninab said:


> Cody and I live in Ocala (about an hour north of Orlando). Started competing in agility in November and love it!
> Nina


wow Cody can fly!

Are you near the yuppy puppy breeder?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> Luna Star....Cap's is a tiny place on Hutchinson Island. About 2 miles north of Jensen Public Beach. We would have never found it had it not been written up in the paper. There is another place being run by the mom of one of the Food Network Stars. It's called Rooster's cafe on Jensen Beach Blvd. Their complimentary crumb buns are to die for. Yes, Archie's made it through all those storms. Probably because it's not much of a actual building! But great chili.
> 
> Nineb....I love the Ocala area. I remember when it was all horse and cow country. We have some really old great pals that live ther.
> 
> ...


How long have you been on Hutchinson Island? I've been in Vero almost 40 years. You are right our beaches are much better up this way!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Lunastar said:


> wow Cody can fly!
> 
> Are you near the yuppy puppy breeder?


Roscoe is a Yuppy Puppy  I still need to figure out his name, right now he's Yup's No Name, haha.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Roscoe is a Yuppy Puppy  I still need to figure out his name, right now he's Yup's No Name, haha.


Oh wonderful. Is Yuppy Puppy good? I'm looking for a breeder now since I am having serious IWAP issues. Will probably be a year before I get the puppy but this time I want to get it right. Although YP has a little cutie available on the site now that is making crazy. LOL Could you PM me, Natalie, and let me know what you think about YP and your experience with them and of course tell me all about Roscoe.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we're not exactly FL, but south GA is close! We're about 60 miles from the FL border...

We got Panda from Los Perritos in Bushnell, Lynn is a great breeder!


----------



## ninab (Oct 26, 2008)

I would recommend you talk to Pauline Crofton in Orlando. She is one of the most knowledgeable people I know on Havanese and breeds occasionally.
(407) 488-9404 or [email protected]

Nina


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Lunastar said:


> Oh wonderful. Is Yuppy Puppy good? I'm looking for a breeder now since I am having serious IWAP issues. Will probably be a year before I get the puppy but this time I want to get it right. Although YP has a little cutie available on the site now that is making crazy. LOL Could you PM me, Natalie, and let me know what you think about YP and your experience with them and of course tell me all about Roscoe.


PM Sent!

And in case anyone is wondering, I'm very happy with Janet of Yup's. She is great and I couldn't be happier with my little Roscoe! He is wonderful <3


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Donna, Nina and Natalie. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

PixisMom West...

We're temporarily in Palmetto. We have a house under contract in Ellenton. We will be here until the 2nd week in April. Then, briefly, we return to Palm Beach Gardens to list that house....whew, my head is spinning already. There is a kennel/trainer/agility place down the road here. I'm going over Monday to check it out. Anyway, if you want a play date or something, let me know. Also, I need a vet recommendation over here. Do you kow of one? Thanks


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

*OK Florida Havs...*

Well, Florida is a really big state, a lot bigger than most non-Floridians realize. We're a spread out group. I'm bi-coastal right now. Here's what I am thinking...

I am willing to try to organize a Hav get together somewhere central. Maybe Orlando...can't get much more central than that. Maybe a Sat and Sun. or whatever. This way those from a longer distance can overnight. I would work on finding Hav friendly accommodation and also we RV so I know of those places and some nice venues for picnics or self-catered parks with the Havs. We can brainstorm activities. I don't know...it's just a germ of an idea. I was thinking next Fall when it cools a bit and before tourist season and rates arrive. Any interest?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I'm up for that!! Tim's mom lives in Cocoa Beach, so we could easily stay with her for the weekend and hop over to Orlando since it's only an hour drive.

This would be A LOT of fun!! :juggle:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

dana77pbg said:


> Well, Florida is a really big state, a lot bigger than most non-Floridians realize. We're a spread out group. I'm bi-coastal right now. Here's what I am thinking...
> 
> I am willing to try to organize a Hav get together somewhere central. Maybe Orlando...can't get much more central than that. Maybe a Sat and Sun. or whatever. This way those from a longer distance can overnight. I would work on finding Hav friendly accommodation and also we RV so I know of those places and some nice venues for picnics or self-catered parks with the Havs. We can brainstorm activities. I don't know...it's just a germ of an idea. I was thinking next Fall when it cools a bit and before tourist season and rates arrive. Any interest?


I too would be interested. Sounds like great fun.


----------

